# MF 2705 dies



## Jason_K (Dec 28, 2013)

My grandfather split his 2705 to replace clutch and transmission input shaft. After three years and me completing it for him. Not to mention having to redo many of the things he would try to put back together. Tractor ran two times after completing for about 5 minutes each. Then just shut off. Will start and run if clutch is depressed but die when clutch released. Took side cover back off to make sure transmission was not in two gears at same time. All good. Any ideas?


----------

